# MAC - Alluring Aquatic Swatches



## Naynadine (May 16, 2014)

Place all your *Alluring Aqatic* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.
Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be *no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels* - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.




 ​ ​ Check out the *Alluring Aquatic**Discussion* for the latest spicy dish: MAC Alluring Aquatic Collection (May 22, 2014)​


----------



## LiliV (May 16, 2014)

Sea Worship, Silver Sun, Goddess of the Sea on NW 10 skin


----------



## NYCBeautyJunkie (May 16, 2014)

Sea Me, Hear Me/Seduced at Sea




  SAS/SMHM


----------



## PinayGator (May 16, 2014)

Delphic, Enchanted One, GoTS (on NC42): In daylight.




  In bathroom lighting:


----------



## Athomasgsu (May 16, 2014)

PinayGator said:


> Delphic, Enchanted One, GoTS (on NC42): In daylight.
> 
> In bathroom lighting:





PinayGator said:


> Delphic, Enchanted One, GoTS (on NC42): In daylight.
> 
> In bathroom lighting:


 :nanas: LOVE THESE!! I'm so excited because I'm NC45 and ordered these! Can't wait for them to come!!


----------



## BitterSweet1016 (May 16, 2014)

from top to bottom. Trick (naked 3), Expensive Pink, Lorelei and Goddess of the Sea


----------



## BrknFlwr85 (May 16, 2014)

From left to right: Aphrodite's Shell, MAC Nude on Board, MAC Sun Dipped, Nars Laguna, Too Faced Chocolate Soleil and Tarte Park Ave. Princess.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 17, 2014)

Pet Me Please and Modern Lure, then Modern Lure,


----------



## bajandoc86 (May 17, 2014)

Swatches - dark skinned WOC (NW55-58). I did the swatches in the shade as well as direct sunlight so you could see the difference.

Eyeshadows from top --> bottom:
Lorelei
Sea Worship
Silver Sun
Fathoms Deep
Soul Serenade
Lengendary Lure









Lipsticks from top --> bottom:
Siren Song
Pet Me Please
Enchanted One
Mystical
Goddess of the Sea

Lipglasses from top --> bottom:
Clear Water
Peachstock
Water Deities
Seducing Sound
Modern Lure


----------



## mousygiggles (May 17, 2014)

Soul Serenede, LL, Lorelei, SW, Silver Sun







  SMHM, Sas, AS, Golden



  PMP, Gots, SS, Mystical



  Peachstock, WD, Cw


----------



## Allura Beauty (May 17, 2014)




----------



## tatt2 (May 18, 2014)

Wow, Aphrodites Shell is warmer than I initially thought.


BrknFlwr85 said:


> From left to right: Aphrodite's Shell, MAC Nude on Board, MAC Sun Dipped, Nars Laguna, Too Faced Chocolate Soleil and Tarte Park Ave. Princess.


  Wow, Aphrodites Shell is cooler than I originally imagined.


----------



## xStefanie711 (May 19, 2014)

From left to right: Aphrodite's Shell, Seduced at Sea, and Sea Me Hear Me:





  Aphrodite's shell isn't really that orange.


----------



## AdelieDragon (May 19, 2014)

L-R: "Goddess of the Sea," "Pet Me, Please," & "Aphrodite's Shell"





  "Pet Me, Please":





  "Goddess of the Sea":




  =]


----------



## charleyscreams (May 19, 2014)

Legendary Lure eyeshadow.


----------



## Jaymuhlee (May 20, 2014)

_Goddess of the Sea, Aphrodite's Shell, Golden_


----------



## kyrana (May 20, 2014)

Fathoms deep on lids, a tiny touch of Delphic on cheeks, and Seducing Sound over Mystical on lips.


----------



## DarylandCarole (May 20, 2014)

GotS, Mystical and Pet Me Please.  And just for fun, my boy Max.


----------



## Tatiana87 (May 20, 2014)

L to R: Goddess of the Sea, Enchanted One, Kinda Sexy and on top Yash.


----------



## thefbomb (May 20, 2014)

Goddess of the Sea


----------



## JenMakeupHair (May 22, 2014)

Soul Serenade is very close to Jet Couture pressed pigment (Jet Couture is slightly more Green grey and Gold sparkle)


----------



## VelvetLips (May 24, 2014)

GotS on NW 10ish skin, pale pink lips




  Natural light. Top to bottom: Up the Amp, GotS, Rebel




  Artificial light. Left  to right: Up the Amp, GotS, Rebel


----------



## Katiecat80 (May 27, 2014)




----------

